# LAN connection between Windows 7 and Ubuntu



## vyral_143 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi,
How do we can setup LAN connection between Windows 7 and Ubuntu ?

I want to copy data from Ubuntu system to Windows 7 system.

Regards.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 9, 2012)

you can do it via 2 methods :

1. setup a samba share (easy after setting up, but it can be a bit hard to do setup)
2. use ftp (filezilla comes to the mind)

i'd advise a samba share, as ftp can be unreliable sometimes, and its hard to setup, sometimes.

or you can install everything(software) and use its inbuilt http/ftp server to transfer files (install on windows)

there are many ways of doing an ftp/http share, pick one that suits your expertise.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 10, 2012)

+1 for samba..   the gui interface should be easy for you


----------

